# Artikel Klasse + Lager Klasse



## pengkei (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo erstmal! Ich programmiere erst seit 2 Wochen und hab auch direkt schon ein Problem!
Ich fang einfach mal an:
_1.Aufgabe:
Attribute:
  int    artikelNr	Artikelnummer
  String bezeichnung    Artikelbezeichnung
  int    bestand        aktueller Artikelbestand 
  double preis		Einzelpreis eines Artikels

Methoden:
  void bucheZugang(int menge)   Zugang aufbuchen
  void bucheAbgang(int menge)   Abgang abbuche
  void print()                  Ausgabe der Artikel-Informationen auf die 
                                Standardausgabe
       Beispielausgabe:
          Artikel: 4711 Bezeichnung: Staubsauger Bestand: 100 

  get-Methoden zu allen Attributen
  set-Methoden nur zu den Attributen, für die eine set-Methode Sinn macht._

*Soweit kein Problem!*


```
import de.htw.saarland.stl.Stdin;

/**
 * Programm zur Bestandsführung
 * 
 * Ken Dahm
 * 03.11.2006
 * Version 1.0
 */

public class Artikel
{
    public int artikelNr;          // Artikelnummer
    public String bezeichnung;     // Artikelbezeichnung
    public int bestand;            // aktueller Artikelbestand
    public double preis;           // Einzelpreis des Artikels
    
    private final static String ARTIKEL_NUMMER = "Artikelnummer muss vierstellig sein: xxxx";
    private final static String ARTIKEL_BEZEICHNUNG = "Keine gültige Bezeichnung!";
    private final static String ARTIKEL_BESTAND = "Der Bestand muss größer oder gleich null sein!";
    private final static String ARTIKEL_PREIS = "Der Preis muss mindestens 0 betragen!";
    
    /**
     * Konstruktor für einen neuen Artikel
     * Artikelnummer muss 4-stellig sein
     * Bezeichnung darf nicht leer sein
     * Bestand und Preis müssen mindestens 0 sein
     */
    public Artikel(int artikelNr,String bezeichnung,int bestand, double preis){
        assert ((artikelNr > 999) && (artikelNr < 10000)) :ARTIKEL_NUMMER;
        assert ((bezeichnung != null) && (!"bezeichnung".equals(" "))) :ARTIKEL_BEZEICHNUNG;
        assert (bestand >= 0) :ARTIKEL_BESTAND;
        assert (preis >= 0) :ARTIKEL_PREIS;

        this.artikelNr = artikelNr;
        this.bezeichnung = bezeichnung;
        this.bestand = bestand;
        this.preis = preis;
    }
    
    /**
     * Konstruktor für einen neuen Artikel
     * Eingabe von 3 Attributen
     * Aufruf des ersten Konstruktors
     */
    public Artikel(int artikelNr,String bezeichnung,int bestand){
        this(artikelNr, bezeichnung, bestand, 0.0);
    }
    
    /**
     * Konstruktor für einen neuen Artikel
     * Eingabe von 2 Attributen
     * Aufruf des ersten Konstruktors
     */
    public Artikel(int artikelNr,String bezeichnung){
        this(artikelNr, bezeichnung, 0, 0.0);
    }
    
    /**
     * getMethode zum Attribut Artikelnummer
     * @return  artikelNr
     */
    public int getartikelNr(){
       return this.artikelNr;
    }
 
    /**
     * getMethode zum Attribut Bezeichnung
     * @return bezeichnung
     */
    public String getbezeichnung(){
        return this.bezeichnung;
    }
    
    /**
     * getMethode zum Attribut Artikelbestand
     * @return Artikelbestand
     */
    public int getbestand(){
        return this.bestand;
    }
    
    /**
     * getMethode zum Attribut Preis
     * @return Preis
     */
    public double getpreis(){
        return this.preis;
    }
    
    /**
     * setMethode zum ändern der Artikelnummer
     * @param  int artikelNr
     */
    public void setartikelNr(int artikelNr){
        assert ((artikelNr > 999) && (artikelNr < 10000))
                                    : "Artikelnummer muss vierstellig sein: xxxx";
            this.artikelNr = artikelNr;
    }
    
    /**
     * setMethode zum ändern der Bezeichnung
     * @param  String bezeichnung
     */
    public void setbezeichnung(String bezeichnung){
        assert ((bezeichnung != null) && (!"bezeichnung".equals(" ")))
                                    : "Keine gültige Bezeichnung!";
            this.bezeichnung = bezeichnung;
    }
    
    /**
     * setMethode zum ändern des Preises
     * @param  double Preis
     */
    public void setpreis(int preis){
        assert (preis >= 0)
                                    :"Der Preis muss mindestens 0 betragen!";
            this.preis = preis;
    }
       
    /**
     * Bestand wird erhöht
     * @param  menge
     */
    public void bucheZugang(int menge){
        this.bestand = bestand + menge;    
    }
    
    /**
     * Bestand wird erniedrigt, z.B. durch Verkauf
     * @param  menge
     */
    public void bucheAbgang(int menge){
        assert (menge <= bestand)
                                    : "Vorrat zu klein";
            this.bestand = bestand - menge; 
    }  

    /**
     * String toString AusgabeMethode
     */
    public String toString(){
        return artikelNr + ", " + bezeichnung + ", " + bestand + ", " + preis;   
    }
     
    /**
     * Ausgabe der Artikelinformationen auf die
     * Standardausgabe
     * @param  String[] args
     */
    public void print(){
        System.out.println("Artikelnummer = " + artikelNr);
        System.out.println("Artikelbezeichnung = " + bezeichnung);
        System.out.println("Bestand = " + bestand);
        System.out.println("Preis = " + preis + " €");
    }   
}
```

Aber nun die 2.Aufgabe, welche darauf aufbaut:
_Ergänzend zur 1. Übung ist eine Klasse Lager zur definieren, die in der 
ersten primitiven Version zwei Artikel verwalten kann. 

Benötigte Methoden:
- Artikel im Lager anlegen, d. h. Artikel-Objekt erzeugen und einem Attribut
  des Lager-Objektes zuweisen
- Artikel aus dem Lager entfernen, d. h. Referenz auf ein Artikel-Objekt auf null setzen.
- Zugang buchen für einen Artikel
- Abgang buchen für einen Artikel
- Preis für beide Artikel um einen bestimmten Prozentsatz verändern
  (positiv oder negativ möglich)
_

Also irgendwie weiss ich garnicht wo ich anfangen soll! Geh ich recht in der Annahme, dass das spaeter so aussehen soll, dass man mit der Artikel.Klasse ein neues Objekt(neuen Artikel) erstellt, dann ein Objekt der Lager.Klasse und dann per Objekt der Lager.Klasse dem Artikel Objekt ein Attribut zuweisst ? Ich hab mir das so ueberlegt, dass das LagerObjekt dann z.B. dem Artikel eine Reihe und einen Regalplatz im "Lager" zuweisst. Nur hab ich keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das anstelle, bzw. ich hab keine Ahnung wie 2 Klasse miteinandere kommunizieren oder sonst was miteinander machen!
Ich hoffe das war jetzt nicht zuviel auf einmal! ABer schonma danke ich vorraus!
MfG pengkei


----------



## SlaterB (11. Nov 2006)

der Artikel weiß nix von dem Lager, das ist die oberste Regel,
er hat kein neues Attribut wie 'Reihe' und auch keine neuen Operation

die Klasse Lager weist dem Artikel auch keine Attribute zu,
sondern speichert Artikel nur in eigenen Exemplarvariablen für die beiden Plätze


----------



## marble (11. Nov 2006)

also meine lösung (es kann da beliebig viele geben - einige sicher sinnvoller als die andere) wäre folgender ansatz:

du hast ein lager welches beliebig viel artikel enthält (ok hier nur zwei - da ihr wohl erst angefangen habt mit der ganzen geschichte wäre es wohl so einfacher). du erstellst also ein lager objekt welches bei seiner erzeugung bereits zwei referenzen auf artikel arten enthält. zu beginn sind die auf null gesetzt. etwa so

class Lager {

private Artikel artikel1 = null;
private Artikel artikel2 = null;

}


man könnte im konstruktor nun die beiden artikel im lager belegen. sowas wie 

new Lager (new Artikel("Rasierschaum", 100, 3.99), new Artikel("Cola", 10, 0.69));

 wäre doch vorstellbar. natürlich sollst du art der artikel über set und get funktionen verändern können. falls der marktleiter kommt und sagt: leute heute verkaufen wir nur noch schnapps, jungs!

Man kann sich meinem "Vorredner" anschließen und dem lager eine funktion einbauen à la 

public void increasePriceBy(float percentage, Artikel article){}

innerhalb dieser function einfach mit den settern der artikel arbeiten - fertig. 

das mit dem regalplatz ist so ne sache... ich lese das jetzt nihct so aus der aufgabenstellung, aber sicher wäre es in meinem e-center lager praktisch zu wissen wo was ist. Da gibt es jetzt ja tausend möglichkeiten was zu basteln. Nach zwei wochen java kennt man die eleganten glaube ich nicht so gut. kommt ja auch auf die genauen spezifikationen an...  wenn jeder platz eindeutig ist und man nur über den artikel sucht könnte sowas wie ne hashmap praktisch sein... aber da muss dann noch mehr gemacht werden. ansonsten könnte ich mir auch eine zweidimensionale matrix vorstellen 

Artikel artikelRegal[][] = new Artikel[regalreihe][position];

... eben mit regalreihe und jeweiliger position in der regalreihe...

bastel dir schöne setter und getter dazu... wie die datenstruktur innen aussieht spielt kaum eine rolle - wichtig ist die schnittstelle nach außen hin so zu halten, dass du innen möglichst flexibel bist - dann könntest du das eventuell mal austauschen wenn du vielleicht eine neue dafür besser geeignete datenstruktur kennenlernst - oder vielleicht hast du ja mal später so nen großen laden, dass du auf die artikel in ner datenbank zugreifst und in der methode das alles bewerkstelligt wird, aber nach außen hin immernoch das gleiche artikel objekt zurückgeliefert wird wie vor 10 jahren, als du das programmiert hast?

egal wie du es machst.. alles hat immer vor und nachteile.. das kommt alles auch mit der zeit. aber finde es eine gute übung sowas zu modellieren. viel spass und ich hoffe ich konnte anregungen geben. wenns probleme mit dem verständnis oder der umsetzung gibt und du brauchst präzise antworten, dann stelle die frage so konkret wie möglich, musst dir allerdings vorher auch schon ein wenig selbst den kopf zerbrochen haben um das zu tun - so läuft das hier ;-)

ps: zitat "die klassen kommunizieren miteinander" ..ja in dem fall würde ich eher sagen der artikel weiß nichts vom lager, aber das lager vom artikel (wie im richtigen leben - der lagerverwalter weiß alles! lol). die lagerklasse würde ich als eine art verwaltung sehen mit der ich artikel finden kann 

public Position lagerInstanz.suche(Artikel artikel);

wobei Position : 

class Position {
int regalReihe;
int position;
}


oder auch umgekehrt 

public Artikel lagerInstanz.suche(Position position);

... vielleicht sollte man auch einen artikel ändern können

public void tauscheArtikel(Artikel originalArt, Artikel neuerArt);
public void tauscheArtikel(Position pos, Artikel artikel)

vielleicht will man auch artikel zählen? 

public int zaehleArtikel();


usw... da kann man sich ja dann tausend sachen ausdenken.
viel spass dabei... und schön brav an alle konventionen halten ;-)


----------



## pengkei (11. Nov 2006)

Vielen Dank fuer eure Hilfe!
Die Anregungen waren auf jeden Fall sehr gut und ich werde mich morgen intensiv damit beschaeftigen, sofern ich doch auf unueberwindbare probleme stoßen werden, meld ich mich wieder 
MfG pengkei


----------



## Natz2000 (2. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

auch ich bin gerade erst mit Java angefangen und stehe vor der gleichen Situation wie pengkei.

Mal ne Frage an pengkei:

Hast Du den Code für für die beschriebene Lagerverwaltung?

Ich wäre Dir echt dankbar. Dann könnte ich anhand Deines Codes diesen für meine Aufgabe abändern, wenn Du nichts dagegen hast.

many thanks Natz2000


----------



## Leroy42 (2. Apr 2007)

Natz2000 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann könnte ich anhand Deines Codes diesen für meine Aufgabe *abändern*


Geht's noch dreister?  :shock:


----------

